# Samsung galaxy s4 issues



## myranTre6 (Oct 23, 2014)

Recently a co worker gave me a s4 that he sd he rooted and all ofa sudden while having active AT&T service wouldn't allow him to add his Google play and gmail account so he gave it to me...I ordered a chip activated the phone and now am having the same issue...every time I factory reset and try to add a Gmail or Google play store account it says can not connect to server this phone may not b provision for data if problem consist contact customer care which I DID and they seem blank plus I'm connected to my home wifi...this phone is to nice to b just a phone I ND to download apps ...Please help


----------

